# February 2009 Member Monthly Giveaway



## Jim (Feb 1, 2009)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

Contest Starts Today and ends on February 7,2009 8PM Eastern time.

Rules:
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in Jan 2009 your eligible.*

Pick a number between 1 and 500 and reply here with it.
Closest number chosen by the HAT program wins.

There will be 1 winners this month. The Winner will receive a Jackall Aragon SR in the Brown Craw color.







Good luck! :fishing2:

*Disclaimer: Everything can change because!* 8)


And the Winner is........

*Brine with #18* :beer:


----------



## redbug (Feb 1, 2009)

341 I WIN I WIN


----------



## BassNBob (Feb 1, 2009)

293


----------



## slim357 (Feb 1, 2009)

321


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 1, 2009)

114


----------



## ilinimud (Feb 1, 2009)

78


----------



## kentuckybassman (Feb 1, 2009)

153


----------



## shizzy77 (Feb 1, 2009)

225 

lucky birthday number?? 2/25?


----------



## Specknreds (Feb 1, 2009)

402


----------



## ho_shi (Feb 1, 2009)

313


----------



## jl_rotary (Feb 1, 2009)

281


----------



## switchback (Feb 1, 2009)

44


----------



## Zum (Feb 1, 2009)

# 6


----------



## FishingCop (Feb 1, 2009)

112 as always :roll:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 1, 2009)

126


----------



## russ010 (Feb 1, 2009)

441


----------



## Hanr3 (Feb 1, 2009)

7


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 1, 2009)

315


----------



## hengstthomas (Feb 1, 2009)

250


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125! 125!


----------



## G3_Guy (Feb 1, 2009)

282


----------



## BLK fisher (Feb 1, 2009)

I pick #267.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 1, 2009)

317.


----------



## captclay (Feb 1, 2009)

384


----------



## who pooted? (Feb 1, 2009)

420 DUDE


----------



## phased (Feb 2, 2009)

493


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 2, 2009)

213


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 2, 2009)

222


----------



## Brine (Feb 2, 2009)

18


----------



## willfishforfood (Feb 2, 2009)

276


----------



## Nickk (Feb 2, 2009)

314


----------



## natetrack (Feb 2, 2009)

355


----------



## Codeman (Feb 2, 2009)

396


----------



## ejones1961 (Feb 2, 2009)

293


----------



## goat83 (Feb 2, 2009)

83


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 2, 2009)

111


----------



## HOIST-N-HAWGS (Feb 3, 2009)

27


----------



## BestNetManAround (Feb 3, 2009)

[-o< 456


----------



## daltonmcgill (Feb 3, 2009)

107 [-o<


----------



## Popeye (Feb 3, 2009)

299 please


----------



## erau618 (Feb 4, 2009)

337

Eric


----------



## Henry Hefner (Feb 4, 2009)

*176*


----------



## fishermarine (Feb 4, 2009)

479


----------



## poolie (Feb 4, 2009)

427


----------



## paulk (Feb 4, 2009)

#55 AGAIN Pretty Please!!!!!!!


----------



## ben2go (Feb 5, 2009)

I'll go with 323 please. opcorn:


----------



## VBTravisD (Feb 5, 2009)

3... such a nice low number


----------



## baptistpreach (Feb 6, 2009)

83.... why not!


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 6, 2009)

413


----------



## ho_shi (Feb 7, 2009)

times almost up!!!! get them guesses in now


----------



## Jim (Feb 8, 2009)

Congrats to Brine for being this months winner! =D> 

Make sure you read the rules! 8)


----------



## G3_Guy (Feb 8, 2009)

Congrats Brine!


----------



## Hanr3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Congrats. =D> 

Those are some great prizes.


----------



## FishingCop (Feb 8, 2009)

congrats .......


----------



## captclay (Feb 9, 2009)

Congrats Brine!


----------



## ejones1961 (Feb 9, 2009)

Congrats Brine!


----------



## russ010 (Feb 9, 2009)

congrats dude!!! wow, you win the fishing tourney this weekend, and then a new jackall lure on top of that! Way to go!! :beer:


----------



## Brine (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow, 

Thanks everyone. This "winning" stuff is starting to make me nervous. I better play the lotto this week. :lol: 

Just hope 2009 continues this trend!

Thanks Again! I'm looking forward to throwing that Jackall around. It sure looks good!


----------



## switchback (Feb 11, 2009)

Congrats Brine. Don't forget the pics when you catch something on it.


----------

